# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Q Card: προσφορά 1GB mobile data κάθε μήνα για 8 μήνες με κόστος 8€ - 2017

## prodromosfan

Η προσφορά της Q για 1GB mobile data, κάθε μήνα για 8 μήνες, επανήλθε.




> ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ DATA ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ!
>     ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ 8€ ΕΧΕΙΣ 1GB ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ!
>     ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΩΡΑ 8G ΣΤΟ 12000.
>     Η ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΕΩΣ 09/06


αφού το έστειλα μου ήρθε αυτό




> ΔΩΡΟ 1GB MOBILE INTERNET ΓΙΑ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ DATA ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ!
> ΤΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΘΕ 30 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183906

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183905

----------

